# My wife's 1st big buck



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

I just got my pictures back today, so I thought I would share...

























(Doe shot earlier this year)
The buck was shot with a crossbow about 2 weeks ago 30 yards. This is her second deer this year, first was a nice big doe. Funny part is I don't bow hunt at all myself and havent been gun hunting for the past three years. She love the outdoors and we always have fished together. But she's learned all about bow hunting form mag, videos and a little help from my bow hunting friends. This was her 5th deer in 6 years.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Congratulations to your wife! It's a great thing that more gals are getting involved in hunting. It helps ensure the future of it for us all!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Coach - if you ever decide to pick up bowhunting you won't have to look far for a mentor IMO it is great to see women enjoying the sport - congrats to your wife on an excellent season!


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Congrats, thats a beauty.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's awesome! Congratulations to your wife.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats to your wife...looks like she's had an entertaining season.


----------

